# US-built 2013 LEAF will start at $28,800, 18% lower than 2012



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, that should make things interesting. The lack of cruise control on the low end model is kinda strange though. I can't imagine that saves much money.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Like most cars how many truly go with the ultra base model anyway. I guarantee that the majority will opt for the mid or upper package vs the low end one. Good to know some things are being done to make it a bit better. I'd still like to see a larger pack. Winter heat for the battery and maybe a heat pump for heating the cabin would be great. That would use much less energy. I only use a heat pump for the house. I have no heater coils in our system. Works great.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Still no Green for the cars color scheme.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Still not equipped to plug into the North American power grid.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yes it is. My current EVSE is plugged directly into my Standard Range Outlet in the Garage. And my Nissan Provided EVSE plugs directly into any standard US outlet. I only need to make myself an adaptor so I can plug into any Drier style outlet and any outlet found in any RV park. Pretty simple to do. Just have not done it yet as I really don't need to charge anywhere but at home. Only once have I charged away from home not counting the three times it has been at the dealer since I have purchased the vehicle. 


Pete


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

It sounds like your "evse" plugs into the power grid, but the car still does not. I sure like the leaf, and I may buy one if they equip it with a normal plug. If I damage or get my extension cord ripped off, I don't want to pay more than 20 bucks at home depot for a replacement.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

evmetro said:


> It sounds like your "evse" plugs into the power grid, but the car still does not. I sure like the leaf, and I may buy one if they equip it with a normal plug. If I damage or get my extension cord ripped off, I don't want to pay more than 20 bucks at home depot for a replacement.


Fully understood. You might just find you don't opportunity charge much. I understood that concept with the old lead acid builds of years gone by but today the available distances provide a much better chance to not have to charge at every possible moment. 

In my case if the worst possible situation should arise I guess I would be screwed but its really not to likely to happen. At least around here and not at my home. 

My Roadster conversion will also have a standard plug. I may put in a J1772 but it will also have the standards. 

I fully agree with you that you should make use of the common outlets. Be sure you have a hefty extension. Don't use common extensions unless you plan on very low power through them. Mine are pretty hefty. I found that the extension I used for my MG Midget got hot when connected to 110 but cooler when attached to 220. That was with a Elcon 3000 110/220 charger on board. I built a heftier cord and used the 220 whenever I could. The dang thing ran cooler at 220 vs 110. 


Got some video of your running metro coming?


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I have pics of every step of the build, and will probably load them onto the build thread when it is 100% complete. The last stage is to make her pretty. I have a career as a bodyman behind me, so I will make it shine before it is done. 

Sounds like I will need to research opportunity charging. I had assumed that it meant charging at any place you could plug it in. If this were the case, any additional plug formats could be helpful, including the j plug.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> Wow, that should make things interesting. The lack of cruise control on the low end model is kinda strange though. I can't imagine that saves much money.


You can bet the dealers will point that out to anyone buying one!...only if they think there's an up-sell to be had.

I spent 400 miles in a rented Cruze trying to figure out how to turn CC on. There are enough switches and menus and buttons to keep you hoping the Agent wasn't a liar until you read the manual.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

rochesterricer said:


> Wow, that should make things interesting. The lack of cruise control on the low end model is kinda strange though. I can't imagine that saves much money.


Might save only $10 but in a car that you only drive around town in stop and go traffic how often do you use the cruise anyway? I bet you can add it later for several hundred dollars which would mostly stay with the dealer.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

evmetro said:


> Still not equipped to plug into the North American power grid.


I thought the 120vac EVSE was standard. I would not want to be standing in the rain and plug in anything but a J1772 to the car. As a manufacturer you would not in any way ever want a non protected connector on the car.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Oddly enough, it might be as simple as adding the switch(es). Often times manufacturers just leave all the provisions for cruise control in all models to save costs, but remove the switch just to offer different trim levels. I know the Ford Escape is that way. Just swap in a steering wheel with the cruise buttons and you're good to go. 

This may be even more likely with an EV, as I imagine cruise control is pretty simple and probably built into the controller. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Like most cars how many truly go with the ultra base model anyway. I guarantee that the majority will opt for the mid or upper package vs the low end one. Good to know some things are being done to make it a bit better. I'd still like to see a larger pack. Winter heat for the battery and maybe a heat pump for heating the cabin would be great. That would use much less energy. I only use a heat pump for the house. I have no heater coils in our system. Works great.


Heat Pumps are only more efficient down to around 0C.

That means that the times of year it could really make a difference, it won't because resistive heating is just as efficient. 

Additionally, the heat output from a heat pump isn't really hot enough to do a good job defrosting on those really cold days.


----------

